# Shelby airflow paint scheme



## then8j (Nov 18, 2012)

I keep second guessing my choices of what color to paint my Shelby. I seem to see quite a few photos of black and red. Which at first I thought was really cool, but the blue and yellow looks really good too. I want something that says "classic 1939" 
My question is:
What were the colors that were available from the factory?

What are your favorite colors and color combos, drop a picture to show me. I am open to some suggestions.


----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2012)

Let's open the Shelby flood gates.......  Hope the owners of these bikes don't mind but i'm posting them in a reference format. They all are great bikes that deserve recognition since Shelbys don't get recognized like Schwinns do. Here we go.....


----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## dougfisk (Nov 18, 2012)

Dang Chris,... do you have a pic of every one left?


----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2012)

HAHA!! Maybe...I do have more pictures. Should i keep posting? Told you boys i'm a Shelby guy. HAHA!!


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, keep posting!


----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok. As you can tell, it doesn't take much to egg me on. HAHA!! How about i open it up a bit to Hiawatha Arrows, No Nose bikes, and 36 Shelby banana tank bikes??? Us Shelby boys need love too. This isn't just a Schwinn world. Maybe i can convert some of the Schwinn boys over from those Canti frames to a better laid back seatpost Shelby? Once you ride a Shelby, i guarantee you will park your Schwinn forever!!!!!! You can test ride mine for yourself. My B6 hasn't seen the light of day in over a year.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 18, 2012)

slick said:


> Ok. As you can tell, it doesn't take much to egg me on. HAHA!! How about i open it up a bit to Hiawatha Arrows, No Nose bikes, and 36 Shelby banana tank bikes???.. .




Yeah... I've got a fever and the only prescription is more _Shelby_!


----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok.....You asked for it!!!!!


----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## slick (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## then8j (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Chris 

This is a great reference! Now I'm even more confused as to what color to paint....... Red seems to be in the majority.

Seems like every picture that is on the web has been collected to your computer, but I didn't see this one...






Shelby speedline by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## slick (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup just about....I have many more i can keep posting? LOL!! Love them Shelbys!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 19, 2012)

then8j said:


> I keep second guessing my choices of what color to paint my Shelby. I seem to see quite a few photos of black and red. Which at first I thought was really cool, but the blue and yellow looks really good too. I want something that says "classic 1939"
> My question is:
> What were the colors that were available from the factory?
> 
> What are your favorite colors and color combos, drop a picture to show me. I am open to some suggestions.




What do you have... a Streamline Airflow, "No Nose," or a Hiawatha Arrow (I assume you don't have a banana tank with a '39 request)?
Any aluminum parts or stainless steel inserts?

Whatever you do, don't go brown/tan and pull from original paint references.

PS- More cowbell slick!

Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot slick,After about the ninth picture i wet myself.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 19, 2012)

STOP!!!!!!!!!!!

That's like bicycle pornography. 

Jeez, enough already.


----------



## carlalotta (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure if this color was available for the men's bikes as well but here is a two tone Green original.


----------



## then8j (Nov 19, 2012)

This is where my Shelby is starting from......I have collected the right horizontal spring seat and a couple other parts since this picture.
 Thanks Chris 





photo by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's my original red with brown no nose with random pinstripes. 












Still waiting to be put back together


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay, thanks a lot Slick - Now I need a Shelby...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Here's my original red with brown no nose with random pinstripes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like a lot of trouble to me. Just go ahead and leave it in the box and send it to Georgia and I'll put it together! V/r Shawn


----------



## then8j (Nov 19, 2012)

Never seen a brown and red combo! Why don't you throw it together real quick so we can see it in all it's glory.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 19, 2012)

then8j said:


> Never seen a brown and red combo! Why don't you throw it together real quick so we can see it in all it's glory.




Soon I wil


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 20, 2012)

*Shelbys!*

Wow.  What a great collection of Shelby pictures.  I feel honored to see pictures of my Speedline and my Arrow on here.  Thanks and keep the pictures coming.

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 20, 2012)

Santi only takes things apart.......


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 20, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Santi only takes things apart.......




Hmm... No wonder this bike has been sitting apart on that same spot for months.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 20, 2012)

hey dont forget mine"........... And 38 super deluxe....


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok boys....hold onto your seats....more pictures to come later tonight after dinner!! And the others pictures you guys posted are in my stash, i just havn't dug that deep yet. Just got tired of copy/pasting for the night... HAHA!! Many more to come. Just the tip of the iceberg. HA!! I hope i can shift some of you Schwinn guys to a Shelby. You will park your Schwinn forever. Trust me. Much more comfortable for the tall guys. The Airflow bars are like heaven on wheels. Oh, and the Lobdell seat is an incredible ride when they are dialed in correctly. Trust me...I have 3, and 3 girls ones on my girlfriends bikes. She loves them too. I am in need of 2 more Lobdell boys seats though. So if you have one and are enjoying the photos and will never own a Shelby, please cough up a seat or 2. HAHA!!!! Get out the popcorn boys and give me an hour or so to find the pictures and put the kids to bed.


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2012)

You ask....you shall receive. HAHA!!! Here we go guys!


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 21, 2012)

I have said this before, every single bike here has a different sprocket!!!
And none like mine!


----------



## slick (Nov 22, 2012)

Depends on the year. Post a picture. Most have the snowflake,the phantom style,or the crop circle one. That's what i call them anyways.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 22, 2012)

I call it a Texaco Star. based on the old oil company logo. I am using it regardless.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 22, 2012)

That's a H.P.Snyder sprocket




cyclebuster said:


> I call it a Texaco Star. based on the old oil company logo. I am using it regardless.
> 
> View attachment 74400


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice pictures Chris!!!! For 2013 i am going on a ride with you guys and bring one of the Airflow's out.... You got me all pumped up on my bikes now!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wrong sprocket to my eye.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't get it?


----------



## slick (Dec 8, 2012)

The picture of the frame bare with a sprocket has the wrong sprocket for sure. It's for a Rollfast bike. Not Shelby. Anyone can change a crank out but you can't change the dealer brochures and sales ads.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry i think that is funny why not just say that!!!!  Remember Shelby man the bikes came with different parts then in the ad. In this case there is no way that came on that bike...I get it.. It has been proven over the years that if they ran out of the regular parts they used they put what they had that they could get away with.

Again great job on the pictures Chris!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2012)

I see a few of mine in there! The red and blue girls Airflow with the house painted white tip on the front fender has since been corrected. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the great comments guys. I have more i can try and post maybe later tonight. Pretty burnt out from helping my girlfriend move in today.


----------



## TheSaint (Dec 9, 2012)

World's Fastest Shelby

This is my humble Shelby. This one and
several other frames I have have built in
rear stand tabs. 

I love the Airflow frame design with the wrap around upper chain stays merging 
around the seat mast tube. 

This exact bike started as a rusted frame found in a grassy dirt alley in North Long Beach, CA. I used the Evolution books to make my own Spearhead design paint scheme. 

This bike has the parts I like from other brands. Some of you will recognize the Colson chainguard, easily 
the most beautiful guard, period, including the Columbia Coffin Sprocket which contrasts with the guard quite nicely. 
Other details are, nickle plated two sided bolt gooseneck, Bob U Deep Spring Mesinger Leather Saddle, NOS
Shelby Flyer Badge, original finish Stainless Shelby Rear Rack, custom pedal blocks on Persons Pedals, chrome plated fender stays, Shimano Nexus Hubs with long ass Acorn Nuts, 
the front is a Roller Drum Brake with a Schwinn Brake Lever, the rear is a 7 SPD Internal Gear Coaster Brake Hub
with a Custom Machined 1" Pitch (SkipTooth) sprocket. The rims are modern Alloy painted and pinstriped. 

The bike hauls ass with modern high 
pressure low contact design tires. 

I strongly suggest you guys build a light
in weight modern wheel set and use modem tires AS an extra choice for your 
older bikes, you can enjoy another dimension to how your bikes ride. 

I did this bike back in the year 2000 as my first Resto, since then collecting parts
forever and hopefully more bikes will
be done soon. 

regards,
theSaint


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 9, 2012)

TheSaint said:


> World's Fastest Shelby
> 
> This is my humble Shelby. This one and
> several other frames I have have built in
> ...




Nice Bike!!!!


----------



## El Roth (Jan 31, 2013)

Now thats bike hardcore porn! Damnn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 1, 2013)

*A few more Airflo Pics*

Here you go 























& one for the ladies ( This one is For Sale )


----------



## slick (Feb 12, 2013)

Since i have noticed lots of Shelbys being built up this past few months i thought i would bump up this thread to give my "Team Shelby" boys some ideas for paint schemes. Let's get these bikes painted asap and haul your butts and shelby's down to Long beach to ride with the Cyclone Coaster group at some point in the next couple months. I will have the "Team Shelby" shirts done and for sale there for Shelby owners and some of the Schwinn and Huffman guys who dream of one day owning a really comfortable riding bike. HAHA!!


----------



## then8j (Feb 16, 2013)

I hate the fact that life sometimes gets in the way of living life! My Shelby has been sitting on my work table for months and haven't been able to get to it......the weather is getting so much nicer and would love to be painting it and putting it together. 

I have all the parts for it but would have loved the knuckle gaurds that just sold for $362! Accessories are expensive.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 18, 2013)

*My 2*

Ones all orig green and orange and the other is a pieced together monstrous mix of colours.

I bid on those knuckle guards too!  Wow I thought I had them but seems like somebody else had better ideas and more money.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 18, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Ones all orig green and orange and the other is a pieced together monstrous mix of colours.
> 
> I bid on those knuckle guards too!  Wow I thought I had them but seems like somebody else had better ideas and more money.
> 
> View attachment 84664View attachment 84663




Does that girls bike have truss rods on it? It also looks like the no-nose has a girls seat on it? As weird as it is I kinda like the green and orange though. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 18, 2013)

The green and orange is great, I love it -yes it has truss rods.

The nonose has a ladies seat. I just got a mens for it in the post before the weekend. 

All i need is an extra set of fender braces, and maybe even some correct fenders although I love those, but the front one is too long at the bottom.



Freqman1 said:


> Does that girls bike have truss rods on it? It also looks like the no-nose has a girls seat on it? As weird as it is I kinda like the green and orange though. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2013)

*Bump to the top for SHELBY INVASION inspiration for the CYCLONE COASTER ride July 7th*

Like it says ... The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on July 7th will be the official "Shelby Invasion" ride .... I was thinking it would be a great yearly event & ride .. make it every July on the CYCLONE COASTER ride .. a place for Shelby bicycles & their owners to migrate every year .... 2013 is "year 1" ...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks, for bumping this thread up, Frank.
To go back and look at all of those fabulous bikes again is like sensory overload.
I'm hoping that the gathering brings out similar flavor.
I think my favorite color scheme is the yellow and red on the Speedline Airflo. 
That bike is an eye dazzler.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 17, 2013)

I like the Yellow/Black the best, with the grey/red second......

I gotta go take a cold shower now......


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I like those colors too.... I don't think they ever made those colors.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 17, 2013)

The grey and red one looks like original paint.....?


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Weat and red wheat and blue
Blue and red  red and blue
Grean and red
Black and red

Any other color is custom and not done from factory...unless ordered?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 17, 2013)

The brown and tan speedline is mine and is original paint believed to be 1940 issue.
I really need to update the picture as it was nightfall and I had just finished a weekend detailing it...looks more distinct in better light and how it presents today with a recovered saddle and better chrome.
I have never seen another in this color scheme or any other prewar Shelby in brown for that matter (doesn't mean it doesn't exist, just haven't seen it).
Came out of Ohio within a few miles of Memory Lane and hard to believe it was never discovered until 4 years ago.
Chris


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 25, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> The brown and tan speedline is mine and is original paint believed to be 1940 issue.
> I really need to update the picture as it was nightfall and I had just finished a weekend detailing it...looks more distinct in better light and how it presents today with a recovered saddle and better chrome.
> I have never seen another in this color scheme or any other prewar Shelby in brown for that matter (doesn't mean it doesn't exist, just haven't seen it).
> Came out of Ohio within a few miles of Memory Lane and hard to believe it was never discovered until 4 years ago.
> ...






You could have a special ordered bike... My point was that from the factory they never offered those colors.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 26, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> You could have a special ordered bike... My point was that from the factory they never offered those colors.




I totally agree - infact if you had the wherewithall to buy bikes like these back in the day I am sure you could ask for just about anything - paint, bigger fenders, different bars....etc etc - that's why you can't rely on ads. Didn't Horace H even admit to taking whatever was next on the shelf (rhetorical question)? - and even today if you are going to drop 5 or 7 or even 10 grand on a modern crazy material lightweight bike you can ask for whatever paintjob you want.  I've seen it many times with the moderns. I assume it was so in the past. $30 or $40 back in the day was a s**tload of money, especially coming out of the depression. I firmly believe that where there may be catalog configurations for any and all bikes, the high end ones could be ordered with whatever you want probably, bar changing the entire bike. 

I agree that this would have been special ordered if no evidence exists in print for it.  Wouldn't it be great if we still had all the book keeping from these companies...


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 26, 2013)

*Shelby paint colors*






Here's a earlier shelby I picked up.dark blue and creme with red accents.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 26, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 102206View attachment 102205Here's a earlier shelby I picked up.dark blue and creme with red accents.View attachment 102204




wow - nice bike - does it have a single top bar or the regular double?  I can't quite tell from the pics. Looks like a regular shelby made wishbone frame without the second bar. Very nice bike though - good score!


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 26, 2013)

*Shelby*

It's a single bar with a hanging tank,with a battery box for the headlight,bought it from Tim newmeyer .the bike that started my balloon bike affliction--------


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 26, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> It's a single bar with a hanging tank,with a battery box for the headlight,bought it from Tim newmeyer .the bike that started my balloon bike affliction--------




Wow - I have honestly never seen a single bar wishbone frame before. They must be pretty rare. I had a banana/hanging tank Shelby just like that but it was just a regular double bar frame. I bet there aren't many like yours around. It's unusual in a couple ways and it looks great.


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2013)

I have never seen a single top bar bike before. Not even in the literature from the dealer? Hmm.. Can you take some close ups of where the bottom tube would have been please and post them? Nonetheless, it's a gorgeous bike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2013)

The catalog, shows this model as the 1936 AS705 Singlebar Roadster.
Less is more with this little gem.
The bike is really stunning as an un equipped stripped down for business roadster.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 26, 2013)

Marty,
Did the catolgue show this bicycle with a tank and are the fenders the shallow McCauley type as seen here?
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 26, 2013)

speaking of airflow colors here is one of my friends originals.


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2013)

Marty, did the catalog show that frame as a split wishbone frame, or a standard frame that meets at the seatube? I have honestly never seen one with a wishbone frame with only one top tube??????? Now i'm boggled and won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2013)

Nick, That straw and red bike is one of my all time favorires. I was going to duplicate the paint scheme on one of mine but sold it first. I'm trying to convince the new owner to do it but.......


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Marty,
> Did the catolgue show this bicycle with a tank and are the fenders the shallow McCauley type as seen here?
> Chris




 Chris, and Chris,
 The catalog photo shows this model as a tankless only, and yes it does have the wishbone seat stays and shallow fenders.
It also shows it with a non truss rod fork.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 26, 2013)

*slick*

that frame has to be a wish bone or the made a short tank
the shelby reprint catalog book shows a one top tube wish bone frame


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> speaking of airflow colors here is one of my friends originals.




The doctors Airflow.... Remember the big stink about this bike about how much it is worth.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 26, 2013)

I dont think its the same airflow?


poolboy1 said:


> The doctors Airflow.... Remember the big stink about this bike about how much it is worth.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 26, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> speaking of airflow colors here is one of my friends originals.




 I never thought I'd ever say this, about a big tank Shelby Airflo. But that bike is just plain gorgeous!
I hope, that if I ever find myself in a position to aquire one of these bikes, that it is in this same color scheme and looks as good as this one does.

Ethan, I do remember the hubbub over the Doctors bike, but I never knew what ever happened to it. Is this that Bike?


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2013)

That Airflow is NOT the Doctors bike. This bike pictured is back east and the Doctors bike is out west.....FAR west. In our own home state. Heck...it might even pop up at the Shelby Invasion??????????


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah I didn't think this was doctors. and its not out east. its in the midwest.



slick said:


> That Airflow is NOT the Doctors bike. This bike pictured is back east and the Doctors bike is out west.....FAR west. In our own home state. Heck...it might even pop up at the Shelby Invasion??????????


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok gang. Here we have 3 comparisons of which bike is which....it's kind of like the digital video game in the bar next to the pretzels. Which one of these is not like the other. What is wrong with this picture compred to the other picture...etc.. Up first. The Doctors bike....as seen here on the CABE.






Up next. 2 more fine, drop dead gorgeous Shelbys just as gorgeous as the Doctors bike...


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2013)

My decision of which bike that Nickinator posted is bike number 3 that i posted...sitting in the leaves. Look closely. The multiple chips on the front forks. The vertical scratches on the bottom tube under the tank, almost as if it had a clamp bolted on there at some point in time? We have a WINNER!!!!!!!

It's obviously not the doctors bike. Stainless darts vs. painted...

I'm no shelby expert. Just a shelby ADDICT with no meetings to join other then the Shelby Invasion in Long Beach,CA. July 7th at the Portfolio Coffee House @ 10 am. Shemeless plug? Yes indeed, and i wouldn't have it any other way. LOL!


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 27, 2013)

slick said:


> Ok gang. Here we have 3 comparisons of which bike is which....it's kind of like the digital video game in the bar next to the pretzels. Which one of these is not like the other. What is wrong with this picture compred to the other picture...etc.. Up first. The Doctors bike....as seen here on the CABE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





All of these bikes are insane. I have no clue what an orig bike like that is worth - it must be alot??  

The single bar is still mysterious - and very nice.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 27, 2013)

i think that number 2 & 3 are western flyers
buy the way they are painted


----------



## Beachside (Dec 3, 2013)

*My 51 Shelby Airflo*


----------



## slick (Oct 18, 2014)

I thought id bump up this thread a bit to spark up the Shelby boys.


----------



## slick (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## slick (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## blasterracing (Oct 19, 2014)

*Girls Tank*



slick said:


> View attachment 174075View attachment 174076




Love the look of the chrome girls tank.  Is that original?  Sorry, Slick, I couldn't resist.  Looks very nice though.


----------



## slick (Oct 19, 2014)

No, i bought the girls tank already fully chromed off ebay and the seller happened to be a caber. I love it. It makes the bike.


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 20, 2014)

*Girls Tank*



slick said:


> No, i bought the girls tank already fully chromed off ebay and the seller happened to be a caber. I love it. It makes the bike.




That must have been some cool guy!  Honestly though, glad you like it.  
Hope all is well.

Tim


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2015)

Bumping this thread up....


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 8, 2015)

then8j said:


> This is where my Shelby is starting from......I have collected the right horizontal spring seat and a couple other parts since this picture.
> Thanks Chris
> 
> 
> ...




Have you got this painted yet?


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 8, 2015)

slick said:


> Bumping this thread up....View attachment 195717




Nice to see my old bike done with a restoration done as good as that....good job Chris!!!


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2015)

poolboy1 said:


> Nice to see my old bike done with a restoration done as good as that....good job Chris!!!




Thanks Ethan. I love the way it turned out. The colors really explode in the sun.


----------



## then8j (May 25, 2015)

poolboy1 said:


> Have you got this painted yet?




We had a baby and had a house remodel,
 so even though I asked for paint color ideas a while ago my airflow is untouched until I'm ready to do it right.


----------



## slick (Nov 24, 2019)

Bumping up a great thread.


----------



## JRE (Nov 24, 2019)

Bike porn


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 24, 2019)

Do Shelby guys typically drive a trans am? Nice thread to bump slick. This first one from pg 1 is awesome.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Do Shelby guys typically drive a trans am? Nice thread to bump slick. This first one from pg 1 is awesome.
> 
> View attachment 1101319



No we just ride more Shelby's!


----------



## slick (Nov 27, 2019)

Answers to questions from the road.... No, not all bikes are schwinns. And no, Carroll Shelby had nothing to do with these bikes. Oh, and no, you can't buy one on Amazon.


----------



## JRE (Nov 27, 2019)

Cant wait to get a picture of my black and white 36 next to your bike when I get it back Chris..


----------



## Nashman (Dec 15, 2019)

FYI


----------



## slick (May 3, 2020)

Since most are bored at home, how about some great shelbys to look at BUMP!


----------



## blasterracing (May 3, 2020)




----------



## TRM (Nov 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Nashman (Nov 22, 2020)

TRM said:


> Bump
> 
> View attachment 1305744



Beauty!!


----------



## JRE (Nov 22, 2020)

My current 3 Shelbys.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 27, 2020)

My non original but very period color bike


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 15, 2021)

My Hiawatha Arrow with Shelby fenders , and I have nearly enough parts to build a Streamline Airflo


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 15, 2021)

And a girls I recently got, not sure what to do w it yet! Restore like new? Or patina resto ? Or all the parts on another boys model?


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> And a girls I recently got, not sure what to do w it yet! Restore like new? Or patina resto ? Or all the parts on another boys model? View attachment 1392027



If you have the boys I would go that route; unless you have a significant other who would enjoy riding it. I'd ride it faux patina'd jus'cause I don't own 1

I have a pic saved that made me Lust after a Shelby


The Owner of this bike!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 15, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> If you have the boys I would go that route; unless you have a significant other who would enjoy riding it. I'd ride it faux patina'd jus'cause I don't own 1
> 
> I have a pic saved that made me Lust after a ShelbyView attachment 1392037
> The Owner of this bike!



My wife rides with us snd has several killer girls bikes!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 15, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> My wife rides with us snd has several killer girls bikes!!



Flip a coin my man; Heads do with it as you feel it'll be enjoyed the most & tails your second choice. Worse case Best 2 outta 3


----------

